# Should I Baffle The Filter



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm using an aquaclear 50 in a 29 gallon and i think it is 270 gph or something like that. I'm housing 2 small fancy goldfishes and they seem to have difficulties swimming around. I'm wondering if it is a good idea to baffle the filter with the water bottle thingy or will they adjust or something?


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

If they are only having trouble swimming right near the filter, then they should learn to avoid it. I would, however, put something over the intake so their fins don't get sucked in.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I baffle the water outflow and have sponges on the intakes of my goldfish filters. They will still develop strong swimming muscles without the flow. Goldfish naturally come from ponds and lakes, so they don't like high flow. And the fancies with their bulbous bodies have an even harder time fighting the flow than commons.


----------



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

They seem to be doing alright now, when i introduced them looked like it was hard but now they just go whereever they want to easily. Should i still baffle just in case?


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

If they are fine with the outflow now then I wouldn't worry about it, but it's still a good idea to put a sponge over the intake. It slows the filter just a bit and also prevents chunks of poop and food from getting sucked into the impeller. Also if you have sand it will help keep sand out of the filter. And it can prevent them from getting stuck to the filter if they were to get sick or injured. I have sponges over all the intakes, even the regular tropical community.


----------



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks, will do! And btw i managed to get a ryunkin, he's the same size as the oranda and they seem to be getting along pretty well, they always swim together and don't let each other behind aha


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

^-^ Ryukin are my favorite! And ya... they do that. When I first put my two in the tank, the would not go anywhere without the other. Goldfish love buddies! ^-^


----------



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

aha i now hope they grow together and have long lives. Im just a bit scared for my tank though. It shows signs of leakage but doesnt at the same time. -_-


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

:shock: Leaks are scary! Here is a good tip that I learned when I had a leak in one of my tanks. Dry off the edges with a towl and place newspaper around the bottom of the tank. If the paper gets wet somewhere then you want to investigate that area closer. Also make sure water isn't dripping off of tubes or wires that come out of the tank. Let's hope for no leaks!!!!!!


----------



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

Good idea i'll do that and also it came with one of the sticker thermometers with it. Yesterday night water was a bit above it. Woke up and water level is same. I'm using this as a 'way' (cant find the exact word ) to know if im losing water!


----------

